# Haiyin Lipo Cells on the Track!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Picture didn't work, Photobucket says its a private album.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

rochesterricer said:


> Picture didn't work, Photobucket says its a private album.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

*Haiyin Technologies has informed me they have reduced the price for the**Ultra-Power Lithium Polymer Cell P68100120F-50C Capacity: 6AH Nominal Voltage: 3.7V.* 

Charge Condition: 
Max. Current: 30A 
Voltage: 4.2V 

Discharge Condition: 
Cont. Current - 300 amps 
Peak Current - 400 amps 
Cut-Off Voltage: 2.8V 

C - Rating: Cont. 50C 
Burst 67C (over 30s)

AC Impedance (mOHM): <1.3 
Cycle Life: >500 cycles 
Temp. Discharge: -20°C˜50°C 
Cell Weight: 170.0±4.0g

*New Cell Price is $26.00 per cell. *
Contact [email protected] if interested.


----------



## Jordysport (Mar 22, 2009)

Sent an Email to the above address 3 weeks ago and 1 week ago also have tried to contact Ron many times via email and PM on here, about information on these cells. could you get in touch please.


----------

